# Human iron spplements for aquatic plants



## Darkangel (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a lot of iron supplements that have expired, i have checked about the contents on the internet and seems like they are great for plants. I want you to confirm the info and tell me weather i might go ahed or not and if yes what procedure should i use how much. I have a 10 or 12 gallon bow front aquarium with plants the plants are now acclamated , but a red plant has turned rusty brown. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=50050&stc=1&d=1482906807


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

It depends on what form of iron is in there. But what matters maybe even more, what else is in there...


----------



## Darkangel (Dec 27, 2016)

Ferrous glycine sulphate equal to elemental iron : 50 mg
Cyanocobalamin : 7.5 mg
Folic acid : 0.5 mg
Ascorbic acid : 75.0 mg
Zinc sulphate monohydrate equalt elemental zinc : 5 mg

Per capsule.


----------



## flchamp89 (Aug 31, 2016)

Plants will uptake chelated iron the best. Elemental has little value. Zinc the same. The rest is of no value. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp4raiders (Feb 17, 2017)

I have used iron from lowes on my tank and have seen huge growth. I have never put in liquid iron but it probably wouldn't hurt since i have plant that dont have a root system. That pic is over 6 months


----------

